# Pioneer p4100dvd Review



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I got this headunit for two main reasons. 1. ITS PRETTY 2. It has digital out Ok now on to the install. 

Went to youtube to get directions on how to wire the bypass and connected the rca cables and coaxial digital out. I had a little bit of a difficult time mounting my unit because the screen is bigger than the average double din radio. What was happening is the dash kit would move if I ejected a cd but eventually got it right. 

So how does it sound. Well when I have the unit plugged into the Bitone I do a get thumps between tracks when I have the unit in the analog mode through the RCAs. Honestly the pioneer gets louder but the kenwood I had sounded a little bit better than the pioneer. The kenwood through the analog had more detail while the pioneer was more robust and in your face sounding (EQ is flat). It seems that the pioneer starts to distort earlier and but the volume control on the pioneer is much better. Now I do have digital out on this thing. which in my opinion blew out both the analog inputs from kenwood and pioneer. I was definitely worth connecting the digital out from the Pioneer, the sound became very detailed and solid sounding little to NO distortion. When using the digital out initially I got some crazy noises when going from CD to radio or USB. But after some playing with the unit come to find out I also get a digital output from the USB!!!!!!!! And now its silent when switching from cd to usb (while the usb drive is loading).

Now functionality Ok even though this thing is Pretty it don’t have nothing on the Kenwood unit as far as Cool features. With the kenwood I could display album art and play music at the same time from the usb. Also the tracks would scroll to see the full name. The actual display monitor was better with the kenwood also. 

So over all I am happy with the unit
Gonna post pics one day


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice review! Great to know the little details, especially as compared to the Kenwood (I'm assuming the DNX-8120 or -9140?).

It's amazing that this has the coax digi out!  Are you using that mini-phono plug to RCA cable to connect to the BitOne?

I wish the Kenwood units had a digi out! 

Flippin' stoked that the USB goes thru the Digi Out as well! Are you using a USB-powered HDD (portable USB "pocket" Hard Drive that's 120GB or more) or just a USB Thumb Drive?

Thanks again for the review and comparison.

Billy B.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The kenwood I had was the ddx714. I am using a mini mono to rca (not sure what phono is). I am using a usb thumb drive it only like 10 gigs.


----------

